# Forgeworld Releases 2 Sept



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

New Releases from Forge World today:

VALTHEX ASTRAL CLAWS MASTER OF THE FORGE


> Known as the Alchemancer, and a figure of key importance to the Astral Claws, Armenneus Valthex is both Lugft Huron’s personal armourer and the Chapter’s Master of the Forge. One of the greatest living experts on the many techno-arcana of the Adeptus Mechanicus, Valthex’s symbol of office is an ancient device known as the Indynabula Array, to which he has added a powerful conversion-beam projector of his own construction.
> 
> Muti-part resin model designed by Mark Bedford. Available to pre-order now for despatch in the week commencing 26th September.











http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/VALTHEX-ASTRAL-CLAWS-MASTER-OF-THE-FORGE.html

CONTEMPTOR CYCLONE MISSILE LAUNCHER


> The Contemptor Cylone Missile Launcher, similar in design to that commonly fielded by Space Marines equipped with Terminator armour, offers a Contemptor Dreadnought tactically flexible, long-range firepower.
> 
> Model designed by Will Hayes. Available to pre-order now for despatch in the week commencing 26th September.











http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/CONTEMPTOR-CYCLONE-MISSILE-LAUNCHER.html

CONTEMPTOR HEAVY CONVERSION BEAMER


> The Heavy Conversion Beamer is an ancient relic-weapon of incredible and poorly-understood power that only the advanced systems of the Contemptor Dreadnought can hope to accurately direct and control.
> 
> Model designed by Will Hayes. Available to pre-order now for despatch in the week commencing 26th September.











http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/CONTEMPTOR-HEAVY-CONVERSION-BEAMER.html

Remember to check the updated Contemptor PDF - notice that some choices are still blacked out.

SPACE MARINE BOARDING ASSAULT UPGRADE SET


> Detailed resin conversion kit consisting of two lascutters, a graviton gun, and sufficient boarding shields, weapon arms and heads to build five Boarding Space Marines, as well as additional components to build a Boarding Sergeant.This upgrade set is perfect for representing several of the Boarding Assault Stratagems or a Tactical squad equipped with siege mantlets as described in Forge World’s Badab War Imperial Armour books.
> 
> Models designed by Stuart Williamson. Available to pre-order now for despatch in the week commencing 26th September.





> ... is a detailed resin conversion kit that consists of two lascutters, a graviton gun, and sufficient boarding shields, weapon arms and heads to build five Boarding Space Marines, as well as additional components to build a Boarding Sergeant.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

There goes a huge portion of my pay check to FW again... Kitting out Contemptors. Then again with a release date of 26th september one could wait a while and see when the new contemptor bodies are out.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice to see the new weapons for the Contemptor, but I must say that I am not a fan of the Master of the Forge model. It looks way to blocky and the whip things look kinda half done. Mayhap it is the pictures, but as it stands I don't think I will be getting one of those any time soon.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Agreed. His pose is lackluster and the inability to move his head is somewhat disappointing. I do have a theory that the body could work if you use it as a normal tech marine with a servo-harness and the typical power axe and then use the conversion beamer on another miniature (classic tech marine) and the whips.. For some other project.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

:sarcastichand::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::sarcastichand: That conversion beamer is the worst design I have ever seen. What a piece of shite...it's like something one of the 40k ripoff companies produce, not worthy of FW at all.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Psstt....you forgot the Boarding Assault marine upgrade:



















Lascutters and Graviton guns?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

xenobiotic said:


> and the whips.. For some other project.



Assalt marines with power whips could be a cool model to convert


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Typical, I decide to paint my Heresy Marines as Imperial Fists instead of Iron Hands and they release the model for the forgemaster or in my case the Iron Father


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Psstt....you forgot the Boarding Assault marine upgrade:
> Lascutters and Graviton guns?


Thanks Grizbe, I'll add them to the top post!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

om nom nom those boarding marine bits


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> om nom nom those boarding marine bits


Aaaagreed. Those would make for some pretty nice storm/combat shields too. Tempting... oh so tempting...


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Must. Have. Boarding. Marines.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I love those boarding marine bits, and the contemptor bits,but like others I'm not a bog fan of that techmarine. the pose is way too static and that conversion beamer... not the image I had in my head at all...


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I like the Master of the Forge but methinks his pack lools a little bulky and off centre.
More Contemptor weapons are good however i thought FW would make the Contemptor pattern Cyclone look significantly different from the Tactical Dreadnought Armor pattern Cyclone.

SGMAlice


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

SGMAlice said:


> More Contemptor weapons are good however i thought FW would make the Contemptor pattern Cyclone look significantly different from the Tactical Dreadnought Armor pattern Cyclone.
> SGMAlice


I would have liked there to be a difference as well, and they have already produced some decent pre-heresy weaponry so it would have been nice to see an old style design...but having seen the pictures from the FW Seminars I knew this was how it would look.

I just want to see a Mortis Pattern Datasheet and I'll be building an 'Ancients'
list including 3 od these bad boys.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like the designer of that Techy has been watching Iron man 2.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not too fond of the whips. Are there rules for those things? And I pictured the conversion beamer on one of the arms of a full servo harness. Still, it's not as if GW is going to make one any time soon....

I so want those boarding marine bits, but I'm not really sure what I'd use them for.

I've decided that I'm going to wait until the PDF file for the contemptor is fully released (no redacted info) before I pick it up.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

not sure why the conversion beamer seems to be drawing such bad press, it looks exactly how it should and is as large as it should be, its faithful to the original designs from rogue trader era and updated and scaled to match the range of models we currently have.
not exactly sure why they have done the boarding action marines,but if people want them i suppose they got it right,wonder if they are going to do something to go with them terrain wise?

The more i see the contemptor stuff the more i feel like i need one, i have never been a fan of the current dreadnought, one of the few designs i think Jes Goodwin got wrong.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

We need more contempter bits. I must order new gunzzz.....

Sorry just got carried away. Techmarine looks poo.
Lovin the conversion beam projector just not the overall mini. Be cheaper to get an old space crusade conversion beamer and bolt on to a current GW techmarine.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Those shields would be excellent for converting some Adeptus Arbites, the rest is meh.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty interesting, like it .


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> not sure why the conversion beamer seems to be drawing such bad press, it looks exactly how it should and is as large as it should be, its faithful to the original designs from rogue trader era and updated and scaled to match the range of models we currently have.
> not exactly sure why they have done the boarding action marines,but if people want them i suppose they got it right,wonder if they are going to do something to go with them terrain wise?
> 
> The more i see the contemptor stuff the more i feel like i need one, i have never been a fan of the current dreadnought, one of the few designs i think Jes Goodwin got wrong.



Don't get me wrong: I like the Conversion Beamer, it is the placement that i have an objection to.
I agree about the Dreadnoughts too, the Contemptor looks more like i'd imagine one should look rather than the standard ones. If i decide to build another Marine army i will be using Contemptors as standard Dreadnoughts.

SGMAlice


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Psstt....you forgot the Boarding Assault marine upgrade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This reminds me of the Origional smurfs codex where there were 'special' assault squads that carried 2 Las Cutters to deal with Dreadnoughts or Vehicles. Looks like I will be some of these for my Raptors now then


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

the boarding stuff is the best of this release i think. i dont get the sargent having an open face when they are in space...


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Love the Riot Shields!! May think of a way to use them!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Does anyone else think the Comtemptor heavy conversion beamer looks a little like the rivet guns big daddies have on Bioshock?

I'm liking the boarding shields, could do some pretty nice conversions with those.


----------

